# Printing on local network printer while on VPN



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

I have a network printer and two pc's connected to my router. One of those two pc's is my work notebook that connects to our corporate network via vpn. Is there a way I can print to my home network printer while on vpn on my notebook? I'm learning that the vpn creates a direct connection and it's just passed through the router, so the only way I can print is if I connect that printer directly to the notebook via usb. Is that correct or does anyone know how to keep my printer on my home network but still print while on vpn?

Thanks!


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Are you running a site to site tunnel with vpn capable routers or are you running a software vpn client?


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Software vpn client - Nortel Contivity with RSA Keyfob authentication.


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

You need to enable 'split-tunneling' for your connection. I have used it in a role once and it was configured for split-tunneling (sometimes called Local LAN Access). What router do you have? It needs to be configured to allow split-tunneling for the pool of addresses assigned to VPN client connections.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

It's a netgear wgr614. I don't see any options for split tunneling in the router config panel.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

You can't make the adjustment to configure split LAN tunneling from your side. You have to get your corporate IT department to make enable split LAN tunneling for your VPN connection profile. This is done to prevent users from creating back doors into corporate networks.

Don't be surprised if they tell you, no, to this request.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

gotcha. I think I'll try hooking the printer up via usb to the dock so it will be a local printer to the thinkpad, and leave it via feth to the router. maybe i can use both connections....


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

zx10guy said:


> You can't make the adjustment to configure split LAN tunneling from your side. You have to get your corporate IT department to make enable split LAN tunneling for your VPN connection profile. This is done to prevent users from creating back doors into corporate networks.
> 
> Don't be surprised if they tell you, no, to this request.


We used to refuse it but the bandwidth demands from large numbers of home based users tunnelling their web browsing through our core connection became too much. When the carrier costs go up the decision goes upstairs.


----------

